# Samsung Galaxy pop CDMA (I559) advise



## izzikio_rage (Apr 23, 2012)

Hello

I had purchased a Galaxy Pop CDMA (SCH-I559) some time back and am really enjoying the android experience. By now I finally managed to build up the guts to root my phone and try to update it a little and needed some help'

1) The internal memory (phone memory) in this phone is very less so I rooted it some time back and have moved almost everything to the SD card, could you please tell me how I can clear up some more space (I've barely 17MB free even after all this). Specifically could you please give me a list of the bloatware that I can remove 

2) Kies says that there is an update available, it downloads for sometime and then restarts and again gives the same message (pathetic software this ..) could you please suggest what I need to do, 

3) if someone has applied this update, please tell me what all has changed, is it really worth the effort?

Please help me out


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 23, 2012)

Since you have rooted the phone, you can use Link2SD from Google Play...

First, you need to create a new partition in your SD card to move apps to that location... It can be between 512 MB to 1 GB, depending on how much space you need for your apps... Preferably create an ext4 partition from your custom recovery... Link2SD also supports ext2 and ext3 files systems...

After that, install link2SD and "link" all apps to your new partition from that app. Remember, do not move to SD card.... just link to SD card... That way, apps would move to the new partition completely, and you would get plenty of free space in the internal memory...

As for update, I don't know... Updating your phone is recommended, as it could kill existing bugs and improve performance...


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 23, 2012)

I've already been using android's application manager to move stuff to the sd card, used move2sd enabler to move even the ones that did not allow me. Is the linking method better? what is the benefit? 

Surprisingly even after moving almost all the stuff I have barely 20 mb in the internal storage, my contacts are around 10 mb and gmail is eating up 3 odd mb. Does that mean that in a new phone the internal storage was barely 33Mb empty. How is samsung filling this much space up? and how can I free it.


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 23, 2012)

Galaxy POP is a piece of garbage phone.. I am really surprised you like it...

You should jump to a better phone... Switch to GSM and then buy a HTC One V... I highly recommend it...


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 23, 2012)

True, CDMA really limits your choices. However since I've purchased it I'll run this phone into the ground before I change  ....

BTW please tell me how the partitioning method is better than simply moving the app to sd card? Will it allow me to move apps like youtube, that won't move even after rooting and enabling move2sd? 

I also found that my root/system/apps contains about 70Mb of apps, any suggestions on which of these I can safely remove or shift and how do I do it


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 25, 2012)

People, still need help on this ..... android veterans pls help a noob out


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 25, 2012)

partition the SD Card via your custom recovery, instal Link2SD from Android Market, link all apps. This is the best way to easily free up space in your device memory.

Also, use Titanium backup to remove preinstalled crapware from your device...


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 30, 2012)

whew, finally got link2sd working again, thanks androidfan. Used this pretty simple tutorial for it Link2SD guide – never worry about internal memory limits again | Xperia Blog

have already moved most of my apps by linking them, just two questions. Is it better to link the apps or move them. I read somewhere that if you move them then a part of them still remains on the internal memory. 

second, samsung has set all of its own apps like samsung home and stuff as system apps and link2sd will not move them. Converting them to user apps gives some error. any suggestions


----------



## AndroidFan (Apr 30, 2012)

izzikio_rage said:


> whew, finally got link2sd working again, thanks androidfan. Used this pretty simple tutorial for it Link2SD guide – never worry about internal memory limits again | Xperia Blog
> 
> have already moved most of my apps by linking them, just two questions. Is it better to link the apps or move them. I read somewhere that if you move them then a part of them still remains on the internal memory.
> 
> second, samsung has set all of its own apps like samsung home and stuff as system apps and link2sd will not move them. Converting them to user apps gives some error. any suggestions



First of all, Linking is better than moving. It will free a lot of memory, and some apps with widgets will continue to work when you link, but don't work if you move them...

Secondly, to move Samsung apps, you might have to deodex them. I don't know the procedure to do that... So, you might have to let them remain... Else remove them if you don't use them regularly...

Cheers!


----------



## izzikio_rage (Apr 30, 2012)

just finished linking a lot of stuff to my card, freed up more than 60Mb. It's amazing how much the apps that were supposed to be on the sd card were keeping in the internal memory. Will try the deodexing thing later, as of now have quite a lot of space ....

thanks again


----------



## swapnilss (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi
Can you please guide me with rooting method for pop CDMA 
I too am in the same position as you were. Stuck with almost nil memory.
Regards, 
swapnil


----------

